# pct through aus customs????



## Bulldog12 (Sep 3, 2010)

hey all... finding it hard to get my hands on any pct... was wondering anyone know the chances of getting any pct through aus customs if i order it online??? any knowledge of this wld be great thanks..... also wat wld be the best way to go about it....


----------



## WFC2010 (Sep 4, 2010)

australia custom is big big sucks, why not got it in gym?


----------



## Mr.BTB (Sep 4, 2010)

bro all I can say is order from a source that will send it sneaky. 

otherwise just get a female friend to go to the doc and ask for clomid for helping her get preg.

Otherwise shop about your local gyms etc.

Our customs here are shit bro I know


----------



## unclem (Sep 4, 2010)

thats bullshit. lee priest never had a problem with customs awhile back. why are they so fucking against gear. theres a meth problem in australia and here also. why dont they spend there money styopping something that hurts ya, not fucking gear its safe as hell if used right. wtf!


----------



## pyes (Sep 4, 2010)

My best advice is to order it in raw powder form...My source mails my powders marked as cosmetics...I would say that is your best bet....then all you have to do is cap them yourself. and yes they do sell raw powder clomid


----------



## Bulldog12 (Sep 4, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> bro all I can say is order from a source that will send it sneaky.
> 
> otherwise just get a female friend to go to the doc and ask for clomid for helping her get preg.
> 
> ...


 
is it fiarly simple for them to do that do you know or is it bit of a mission to get the doc to give it to you....


----------



## Bulldog12 (Sep 4, 2010)

thanks for the pointers guys....


----------



## Bulldog12 (Sep 4, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> australia custom is big big sucks, why not got it in gym?


 
no sources have it that i know for some reason some say u dont need it with low dosage but i prefer to be on the safe side ey....


----------



## ozziepride (Sep 4, 2010)

This sucks i know how your feeling, i am in the same problem my self atm all i can get it down to is there is a few online sources that sell research chemicals in liquid forms in like 50mil and 70mil bottles and so on they dont have 100% success rate, but best success rate i have heard from word to mouth and researching on the net some orders get in some dont the nolva and clomis mostly do but things like clen and stuff dont, they are even opening mail which has the nolva and clomid in liquid form and passing it through but not the clen and t3 and stuff , hope this helps..


----------



## M1CH43L (Sep 5, 2010)

*clen and hcg are on the banned substances list so they are illegal to import.

*clomid, nolva, arim, are not and maybe imported if you hold a valid script and it's < 3 months worth.

*Customs can ask you to provide this script, if you don't have it your in shit. 

*However i personally have imported twice with out an issue and have never been asked but i do have valid scripts if it happens.


----------



## Bulldog12 (Sep 5, 2010)

thanks again for the valid information given... was maybe goin to try through world pharma just order some nolva... when you ordered how did you pay etc did you use your real information 2... if they ask for a script can u just deny you ordered the stuff or wat....


----------



## M1CH43L (Sep 5, 2010)

Bulldog12 said:


> thanks again for the valid information given... was maybe goin to try through world pharma just order some nolva... when you ordered how did you pay etc did you use your real information 2... if they ask for a script can u just deny you ordered the stuff or wat....



No i think you would still get caught doing that i've never been in troubble for importing but i have gone through the legal system amny times for various things and it's not like TV/movies where you get off due to lack of evidence espicialy when it's small stuff (unless you have a really good expensive lawer) they just just charge you! unless you can provide evidence that it wasn't you. If you lie and do shit liked change your name it more amunition towards your sentance


----------



## unclem (Sep 5, 2010)

a question i have is if someone has a connection in australia why wont anybody share it if the said person will keep his mouth shut where he gets it. just a question i have. iam just curious why not help a fellow countryman. bbing is to self fucking centered nowadays. everybody for themselves. no i live in ny and like australia thats why iam asking. just a very serious and curious question just the same.


----------



## M1CH43L (Sep 6, 2010)

unclem said:


> a question i have is if someone has a connection in australia why wont anybody share it if the said person will keep his mouth shut where he gets it. just a question i have. iam just curious why not help a fellow countryman. bbing is to self fucking centered nowadays. everybody for themselves. no i live in ny and like australia thats why iam asking. just a very serious and curious question just the same.



Not sure what you mean by this 
Do you mean why don't people share sources on boards? If sio there are two reasons

1. It's against the rules and you get 

2. They don't know who they are giving it to could be a cop and i certainly wouldn't want my sources getting busted  for both mine and there sake..


----------



## unclem (Sep 6, 2010)

nevermind. i know the rules. even if it was allowed no one would. when i was up and coming guys would give d-bol away by the hundreds in lockerooms across usa. thats when bbing was bbing, now its selfishness, that if i say or give someone a source, which i know u cant do, that it will lower your stash the next time i go get mine. and god forbid if i fucking shared anything. bring back the early 80s. and ive heard all the bullshit excuses iam not a rookie. enough said.


----------



## M1CH43L (Sep 6, 2010)

No i think i understand now yes if was aloud and there were no cops your right people would probably still hold out i see it all the time probably because guys are affraid someones gonna get bigger than them.

Also they like the attention they get from being big they like to stand out as the biggest mofo and the more guys that are big the less attention they will get.

I've been libral with some of my sources to guys i know, one guy (was a pretty good mate) i've hooked up heaps of info and gear and pct his never returned any favour of any kind just keeps asking for more, and as of late has been a real dickhead to me trying to act like his somewhat better and saying shit to me like who am i to question him and shit like that his also yonger than me. 

It's really annoying now i'm gonna cut him off and lol..

I guess you get all these young guys that abuse gear don't long jump on gear, don't train when off, start acting like the guy above and ect...


----------



## ozziepride (Sep 6, 2010)

M1CH43L said:


> No i think i understand now yes if was aloud and there were no cops your right people would probably still hold out i see it all the time probably because guys are affraid someones gonna get bigger than them.
> 
> Also they like the attention they get from being big they like to stand out as the biggest mofo and the more guys that are big the less attention they will get.
> 
> ...


 I know the type your talking about,and you sum them up pretty good when you say, they dont train proper or at all while off gear why the hell would you not train while off gear they obviously know nothing and are only in it for a power trip or so on not true bodybuilders by heart.


----------



## Bulldog12 (Sep 6, 2010)

mmm its a difficult one isnt it lads... just amazing how easy you can get your hands on the more illegal stuff then you can bloody medicine funny thing that ha ha.... i find it hard that my source doesnt know who to get it from and just ingnores the whole idea of pct or ai during a cycle... ah wel!! may just have a clean bulk on the horizen probably be better for it... thanks again guys for the information...


----------



## M1CH43L (Sep 6, 2010)

ozziepride said:


> I know the type your talking about,and you sum them up pretty good when you say, they dont train proper or at all while off gear why the hell would you not train while off gear they obviously know nothing and are only in it for a power trip or so on not true bodybuilders by heart.



Yea just young dumb wanting to jump the gun, some guys do get results but they don't know shit about dieting or training properly and only getting results from taking high amounts of AAS.

the guy i mention never really trained some guy at work said to him "oi bro i'm takin roids it's sick" so he did put on some size trained like an animal ate shit all just had protien shakes, got off no PCT didn't even know what thats was probably went to gym once said "fuck this is too hard now and i'm massive" so didn't go back 6 months down the track asked me for a cycle 

I said what for you don't even train

kept bugging me about it so i gave em to him worked out for one week before jumping on second cycle and his doing tren in fact all his mates are one even on his first doing tren. 

I tried to explain shit to him but he knows better and tren is the best.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 6, 2010)

most aussies are pig ignorant about pct and gears in general . . . fk em and their bitch titties


----------



## ozziepride (Sep 6, 2010)

M1CH43L said:


> Yea just young dumb wanting to jump the gun, some guys do get results but they don't know shit about dieting or training properly and only getting results from taking high amounts of AAS.
> 
> the guy i mention never really trained some guy at work said to him "oi bro i'm takin roids it's sick" so he did put on some size trained like an animal ate shit all just had protien shakes, got off no PCT didn't even know what thats was probably went to gym once said "fuck this is too hard now and i'm massive" so didn't go back 6 months down the track asked me for a cycle
> 
> ...


 Its weird in oz alot of ppl over here train and cycle with out propper or if any pct i know a few guys that just cycle for 12 weeks get off take a tribulas product and think they are all ok and then do it again a month later, its funny to see how much size they lose in that month while no test in there body until they start next cycle,and its even more crazy they are doing this with tren and other harsh stuff and no pct,lol the only way they will learn is when they have bitchies or some other bad side from abusing steroids.


----------



## ufc69 (Sep 6, 2010)

ozziepride said:


> Its weird in oz alot of ppl over here train and cycle with out propper or if any pct i know a few guys that just cycle for 12 weeks get off take a tribulas product and think they are all ok and then do it again a month later, its funny to see how much size they lose in that month while no test in there body until they start next cycle,and its even more crazy they are doing this with tren and other harsh stuff and no pct,lol the only way they will learn is when they have bitchies or some other bad side from abusing steroids.



thats true hardly anyone in oz use pct i was askin the bloke i got my stuff off if he could get clomid an he didnt know what i was talkin about an he's been doin gear for 9 years. i think gear is pretty hard to get over here, i always have people tellin me they can get it an they never do.


----------



## M1CH43L (Sep 6, 2010)

I reckon if your new to the sydney then yea but if you make friends in the BB scence then you will have no issue at all...

But like no ones gonna come up to you in the gym and ask if you want lol make friends with as many ozzy guys that are into it as possible and it will come. Go to shows and shit like that become members on ozzy boards meet up wif guys make friends who introduce you to there friends and you will get it.

Or if your a wog here just ask your cuz lol


----------



## Bulldog12 (Sep 7, 2010)

funny that you say that about most guys in aus dont care about pct etc its strange that they dont worry do you think its becuase of ill informed information or not even researching about what they put into thier bodies???? what about legal test bossters to come off a cycle or do they just not cut it??? thier any legal ai's as well i see stuff on the net but hardly believe they wld really be as good as scripetd stuff???


----------



## ozziepride (Sep 7, 2010)

Bulldog12 said:


> funny that you say that about most guys in aus dont care about pct etc its strange that they dont worry do you think its becuase of ill informed information or not even researching about what they put into thier bodies???? what about legal test bossters to come off a cycle or do they just not cut it??? thier any legal ai's as well i see stuff on the net but hardly believe they wld really be as good as scripetd stuff???


 theres only certain legal test boosters i like in aus but dont waste my money with them any more, the shit cost way to much for what they are when doing pct i would be taking a good zma product, i have found zma very affective with just normal training, so if i had all my pct and good to go i would take zma tabs with it to help out and also take jack3d while off cycle training natty to try to hold as much gains as i can, this is my plan for very near future.


----------



## Bulldog12 (Sep 7, 2010)

ozziepride said:


> theres only certain legal test boosters i like in aus but dont waste my money with them any more, the shit cost way to much for what they are when doing pct i would be taking a good zma product, i have found zma very affective with just normal training, so if i had all my pct and good to go i would take zma tabs with it to help out and also take jack3d while off cycle training natty to try to hold as much gains as i can, this is my plan for very near future.


 
which one of the zma products would you suggest...


----------



## ozziepride (Sep 7, 2010)

Bulldog12 said:


> which one of the zma products would you suggest...


Atm im useing syn-tec zinadrol 2 tabs before bed, helps me sleep very well and puts me in deep sleep and gives me strange weird dreams lol this one is a little bit more expansive then others but its first time using it and so far has been good but i guess zma is zma just pick the one with highest contents to get moneys worth


----------



## Bulldog12 (Sep 7, 2010)

ozziepride said:


> Atm im useing syn-tec zinadrol 2 tabs before bed, helps me sleep very well and puts me in deep sleep and gives me strange weird dreams lol this one is a little bit more expansive then others but its first time using it and so far has been good but i guess zma is zma just pick the one with highest contents to get moneys worth


 
cheers... currently taking super pump which is like jacked3d i think so yeah... struggling to find a way to get my hands on pct and ai is starting annoy me as i have the gear just sitting there ya know....was metioned before that you could get girlfriend to go in and ask for clomid cause tryin to get preg anyone tried this or was the process for this will she be asked a million q's just seems the easiest way out...


----------



## Bulldog12 (Sep 7, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> most aussies are pig ignorant about pct and gears in general . . . fk em and their bitch titties


 
hey got your pm but i am unable to send you one bak as i do not have enough rep yet. Thanks for your msg will write bak when rep is higher i spose....


----------



## ozziepride (Sep 7, 2010)

Bulldog12 said:


> hey got your pm but i am unable to send you one bak as i do not have enough rep yet. Thanks for your msg will write bak when rep is higher i spose....


 I also can not send pm until i make 20 post so i will also respond to pm's when i do so.


----------



## Bulldog12 (Sep 7, 2010)

ozziepride said:


> This sucks i know how your feeling, i am in the same problem my self atm all i can get it down to is there is a few online sources that sell research chemicals in liquid forms in like 50mil and 70mil bottles and so on they dont have 100% success rate, but best success rate i have heard from word to mouth and researching on the net some orders get in some dont the nolva and clomis mostly do but things like clen and stuff dont, they are even opening mail which has the nolva and clomid in liquid form and passing it through but not the clen and t3 and stuff , hope this helps..


 

give us heads up if you find anymore info of this or if you find away around the problem that has arisen for the both of us... i will do the same if i find any but as i said it is starting to do my head in looking and reading so much iformation ya know....


----------



## Mr.BTB (Sep 7, 2010)

I'll tell you the problem to a few of these.

1. no one wants to share info because to many guys here act like bitches and run off and tell everyone! What the hell happened to stand up guys? who keep it hush hush and use their brain and not blab to everyone.

2. Why dont people here know about PCT? because most idiots selling the gear only have the gear and not pct as the majority of sellers are not pure gear sellers they sell gear, coke, ecstasy and so on. So they dont give a shit.

3. Im sick of people on all boards msg'n me and asking for info but yet they never want to give any info out, so if your going to be a tigh ass and want it all but dont want to share then to bad.

4. there is some great guys from aus on here who I do talk with alot, you know who you are, and I trust ya....... <------- if the rest of you on here would be able to do all this, then yeah more info might be let out, show people your a stand up sort of person.

5. this is not pointed at the OP of the thread, but to everyone.


----------



## Bulldog12 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> I'll tell you the problem to a few of these.
> 
> 1. no one wants to share info because to many guys here act like bitches and run off and tell everyone! What the hell happened to stand up guys? who keep it hush hush and use their brain and not blab to everyone.
> 
> ...


 

you have a fair point there mate....understood ey...


----------



## ozziepride (Sep 8, 2010)

Bulldog12 said:


> give us heads up if you find anymore info of this or if you find away around the problem that has arisen for the both of us... i will do the same if i find any but as i said it is starting to do my head in looking and reading so much iformation ya know....


 No worries bud,


----------



## kewy (Sep 10, 2010)

ordered my pct through mail no probs, one of my clomid packs where even opened by customs and they let it through!


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 10, 2010)

unclem said:


> a question i have is if someone has a connection in australia why wont anybody share it if the said person will keep his mouth shut where he gets it. just a question i have. iam just curious why not help a fellow countryman. bbing is to self fucking centered nowadays. everybody for themselves. no i live in ny and like australia thats why iam asking. just a very serious and curious question just the same.



i agree nice post clem


----------



## Krys (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah what the fuck is up with Aus customs and Canada too wtf do they think is going on.  people say they get there shit taken all the time


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 10, 2010)

Krys said:


> yeah what the fuck is up with Aus customs and Canada too wtf do they think is going on.  people say they get there shit taken all the time




i heard that also too,, wtf is that about?


----------



## unclem (Oct 25, 2010)

ar-r is got good quality research chemicals to. do australian customs open everything thats sent by the usps office or do they just randomly pick out a package out? i cant believe that theres that many customs officials that they open every piece of mail?


----------

